
The Human Tide: How Population Shaped the Modern World - merrier
https://spectator.us/demography-biggest-story-planet/
======
zachguo
There are also related works from a few Marxian anthropologists covering the
topic of how demographic changes underpin social and cultural changes. Like
how high population mobility caused by urbanization affect crime rate and
moral standards, and how different male-female ratios shape cultures.

